# Alpharetta Bow Only, 100 acres.



## BOWKILL (Oct 17, 2013)

I have a lease in the Alpharetta Milton area, bow only. 
County: South Forsyth, borders North Fulton Co.

I am looking for 2 serious bowhunters for the remainder of the season. Season runs through the end of Jan. Property has NOT been hunted this year. Property has not been hunted for the past 5-6 years. Tons of deer and some giants are on the property. 

Total # of members is 4. (This is high for 100 acres, but 2 of us have several properties in the area, so this will not be the only ground we will be working)

Cost per member is $1,250.

We are going to manage this property for mature animals. Looking for guys that know how to judge the age of deer and only take the mature "shooters" off the property. 

Send me a PM with any questions. I will be meeting prospective new members next week to walk the property. 

Thanks!
Jeff


----------



## brownhounds (Oct 17, 2013)

You shouldnt have a problem filling this one.


----------



## watermedic (Oct 19, 2013)

Wish I was closer!!


----------



## hobbs27 (Oct 19, 2013)

brownhounds said:


> You shouldnt have a problem filling this one.



Nope. Best hunting in the state, wish I didn't already have plans for the season.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2013)

Some shore nuff bigguns around there. I could only imagine what's there with a 100ac. Any trail cam pics?


----------



## shakey gizzard (Oct 20, 2013)

GA DAWG said:


> Some shore nuff bigguns around there. I could only imagine what's there with a 100ac. Any trail cam pics?



The biggest seem to be killed on smaller acreage.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 20, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


> The biggest seem to be killed on smaller acreage.


That's because that's mostly all that's left. Small chunks. You don't think larger chunks have more deer. Holler one eve and I'll show ya


----------



## blw1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Give me a call 404-886-7172, David


----------



## tjwolfe (Oct 25, 2013)

*alpharetta lease*

Are you still looking for members.pm sent but no reply


----------



## jj66 (Nov 1, 2013)

Are you full yet?  I am in Roswell and am very interested.


----------



## bowhunter1789 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just curious did anyone ever hear back from this post?? I never did.


----------



## brownhounds (Nov 22, 2013)

I never heard back.  I sent emails and PMs.


----------



## gapierce (Nov 22, 2013)

Nope


----------



## Seabolt13 (Mar 29, 2014)

please contact me asap 706-974-7428 Tony Seabolt


----------



## Seabolt13 (Mar 29, 2014)

please contact me soon, 706-974-7428


----------



## QDMOnlyHunter (Apr 29, 2014)

Did you find your two mature bow hunters. If not I am very interested. Im a certified deer biologist and QDMA certified.


----------



## phillewis1951 (Apr 30, 2014)

*Alpharetta bow property*

If you still have property available I would be interested in looking at it. Thanks, Phil 678-983-5995


----------

